
Ask HN: I'm constantly bored at work, what should I do? - leekh
Like the title says.  2016 I switched jobs because I got bored.  But now I&#x27;m in the same predicament. I have more fun on my side projects, but I don&#x27;t have an opportunity to apply the skills at work.  A friend of mine recommended that I go to grad school.<p>Who do I know if something is wrong with my environment or my expectations(or me)?
======
oreuveni
You are not wrong. Working on projects that are not your own can easily become
boring and repetitive. Going to school is a good advice, as it opens your mind
to more opportunities. You mentioned side projects. Why not invest your free
time in a cool, potentially profitable, side project. Who knows? maybe you'll
be able to quit your job and work on it full time eventually.

------
CyberFonic
It would help if you provided more details. Some obvious questions to get you
started:

What exactly is your job role?

What sort of work do you have to do?

In what industry? What geographic area?

Are you given a small amount of easy work and get it done quickly?

Are you co-workers doing the same sort of work, or more interesting ones?

Can you ask your boss/manager for additional responsibility, work, etc?

